# Functions test to help type yourself



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

@UnicornRainbowLove - haha yeah, typical Ni moment there.

The way I see Ni, or just intuition in myself, isn't that I can magically know everything, it's that I grasp the underlying principles of things easily.

What this means in reality, is I am ignoring loads of smaller - important - details, and getting a very basic understanding of everything.
This is fucking stupid because it means I'm not fully understanding anything that I'm not very interested in.

What this means in reality is that when someone is explaining something to me, I'm literally zoning out half of what they're saying - or more - as I seek to "get to the point" of what they're saying.

It's rude as hell and unacceptable. To me, this isn't a function to really be admired for the most part, it's actually really shitty if not handled properly and it's arrogant.

I'm going to make another vid tomorrow with my thoughts in it because as I'm understanding intuition, in real life terms, not in airy-fairy mystical magic creature terms - it's way more basic and easy to understand.

Those "insights" that everyone harps on about are most likely, to me, coming from my mind just working on things in the background, in my subconscious, I guess. So when my mind is cleared by just destressing or relaxing - playing guitar etc, it's like it gives that part of my brain some time to think, maybe.

I don't know.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

hmm, I will try this out then.


> *Extraverted Sensing* - do you:
> 
> Instantly notice movement and impactful features on the environment - Nope. Too much in my head, lol.
> 
> ...





> *Introverted Sensing* - do you:
> 
> Follow the work, ideas, and examples of others who have come before you - somewhat, why not. yes.
> 
> ...





> *Extraverted Intuition* - do you:
> 
> Often perceive how a pattern or dynamic is emerging - Sure, yes.
> 
> ...





> *Introverted Intuition* - do you:
> 
> Experience a sudden 'aha' realisation about a problem, coming as if from nowhere - Don't we all? Yes.
> 
> ...





> *Extraverted Thinking* - do you:
> 
> Usually know the time and what point you're at in a process - hmmm not sure, no.
> 
> ...





> *Introverted Thinking* - do you:
> 
> Accurately reference a framework, such as a scientific theory or philosophical principle - well, I am a math/science guy, so...
> 
> ...





> *Extraverted Feeling* - do you:
> 
> Easily discern other peoples beliefs, preferences and values - yes
> 
> ...





> *Introverted Feeling* - do you:
> 
> Feel strongly that something is good or bad - Strong sense of right and wrong? yes.
> 
> ...


*Fi: 14*
*Ne: 11*
Ni: 8
Si: 6
Ti: 6
Fe: 6
Te: 2
_Se: 0_


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Se 6
Si 5
Ne 7
Ni 9
Te 2
Ti 9
Fe 3
Fi 12

So that will be Fi>Ti=Ni>Ne>Se>Si>Fe>Te. I guess that might be ruling out INTP. So I guess either ISFP or INFP.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

*Extraverted Sensing - do you:*

Instantly notice movement and impactful features on the environment - *not sure*

Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses - *once in a while*

Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go - *kinda
*

Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action - *in dire situations*

Easily get in synch physically with people and things around you - *kind of *


Become totally absorbed as you move, touch, and see what's around you - *no*

Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experiences in the present moment -* I try to and want to but I cant*

Spur action and get results simply by making your presence felt - *no*



*Introverted Sensing - do you:*

Follow the work, ideas, and examples of others who have come before you - *no*

Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to - *sometimes*

Review a lot of information over time to confirm a customary standard - *not really
*

Feel inclined to put a stop to something new to your experience - *no [only if its negative]*

Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been - *sometimes*


In emergencies, trust solutions that have stabilized the situation in the past -* not necessarily*

Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable - *yes sometimes*

Perform the same regular work or activity every day at an even, comfortable pace - *not on purpose but yes*



*Extraverted Intuition - do you:*

Often perceive how a pattern or dynamic is emerging -* i believe so*

Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest - *no* 

Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one - *no*


Engage lifes magical moments and coincidences as they happen - *yes*

Engage in brainstorming and trust what emerges from it - *with myself sure*


Try new ideas and interactions because they are new and different - *sometimes yes*

Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns - *not really*

Weave into the current dynamics of a situations aspects of other, random-seeming contexts - *yes sometimes*



*Introverted Intuition - do you:*

Experience a sudden 'aha' realisation about a problem, coming as if from nowhere - *rarely *

Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious - *not sure what this means*

Experience a premonition or foresee the unexpected - *sometimes*


Gain a profound realisation from a mystical state, or catharsis - *no*

Push your mind to envision a solution to a problem that hasn't come up yet - *yes all the time* 


Synthesize a new idea that transcends various opposing points of view - *yes*

Achieve a metamorphosis, definite insight, or powerful vision of change - *sometimes yes*

Transform yourself in a speciic way by focusing inward on a way you foresee you'll need to be in the future -*yes* 



*Extraverted Thinking - do you:*

Usually know the time and what point you're at in a process - *never*

Determine success by measurement or other objective method, such as time taken - *nope* 

Follow a straight line of reasoning - *nope*


Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures, such as points earned - *nope*

Conceive a comprehensive plan to maximize progress toward goals - *nope*


Mobilize resources and supervise implementation of a multipart plan - *sounds foreign to me*

Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both - *maybe probably not*

Lay out steps for others to complete tasks in time and resource-efficient ways -* no*



*Introverted Thinking - do you:
*
Accurately reference a framework, such as a scientific theory or philosophical principle - *no*

Be guided by a logical perspective, theory, or other nugget of reasoning - *once in a while*

Detach yourself to analyse a situation from various angles - *yes*


Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works - *once in a while* 

Easily reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving - *not sure*


Use leverage points to get the maximum effect with minimal effort - *no*

Analyse and critique something to reconcile what doesn't fit with a frameworks principles - *not that I know of*

Fine-tune a definition of concept to support a theory, perspective or framework - *not that I know of* 



*Extraverted Feeling - do you:*

Easily discern other peoples beliefs, preferences and values - *yes*

Feel inclined to be responsible and take care of other peoples feelings - *most of the time yes *

Help people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking - *not usually, I want to but I don't like to get involved
*

Recognise and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along - *not actively, but passively I think so*

Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people - *sounds too intense so no*


Reciprocate appreciation and honor the support others give you - *yes definitiely*

Easily take on someone elses needs and values as your own - *at times* 

Easily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity - *yes*



*Introverted Feeling - do you:*

Feel strongly that something is good or bad - *not strongly no*

Keep listening to your conscience when making daily choices -* yes*

Remain true to what you want for yourself and others - *I believe so*


Identify and defend what someone truly wants - *no*

Continually evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to you personally - *not necessarily*


Remain in touch with what you want, what motivates you, and what is good - *kind of*

Create space within yourself for the truth of conflicting beliefs - *not sure what this means*

Continually weigh whether choices harmonize with important beliefs - *probably, not sure*

-------------------------------------------------------------------


Results:

Se 0

Si 6

Ne 8

Ni 11

Te 0

Ti 1

Fe 10

Fi 3

*Ni > Fe > Ne > Si > Fi > Ti > Te = Se*


----------



## fafajar94 (May 16, 2015)

Hi, this is my result:

Se: 8
Si: 6
Ne: 4
Ni: 14
Te: 6
Ti: 8
Fe: 12
Fi: 8

Ni>Fe>Ti,Se,Fi>Te,Si>Ne


----------



## 469090 (Jun 26, 2017)

Extraverted Sensing - do you:

Instantly notice movement and impactful features on the environment -
Sometimes. 0.5

Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses - 
No. 0

Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go - 
Sometimes. 0.5


Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action - 
Sometimes. 1

Easily get in synch physically with people and things around you - 
No.

Become totally absorbed as you move, touch, and see what's around you - 
Totally not.

Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experiences in the present moment - 
No.

Spur action and get results simply by making your presence felt - 
No.

Se: 2.


Introverted Sensing - do you:

Follow the work, ideas, and examples of others who have come before you - 
Is useful. 0.5

Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to - 
Almost never. 0.

Review a lot of information over time to confirm a customary standard - 
Yes. 1.


Feel inclined to put a stop to something new to your experience - 
No.

Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been - 
Sometimes. 1


In emergencies, trust solutions that have stabilised the situation in the past - 
If useful. 1.5

Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable - 
Yes. 3

Perform the same regular work or activity every day at an even, comfortable pace - 
Yes. 3

Si: 10.


Extraverted Intuition - do you:

Often perceive how a pattern or dynamic is emerging - 
Yes. 1.

Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest - 
Yes. 1.

Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one - 
Yes. 1.

Engage lifes magical moments and coincidences as they happen - 
Yes. 2.

Engage in brainstorming and trust what emerges from it - 
Yes. 2.

Try new ideas and interactions because they are new and different - 
Only if they seems to be good. 1.5.

Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns - 
Yes. 3.

Weave into the current dynamics of a situations aspects of other, random-seeming contexts - 
Yes. 3.

Ne 14.5


Introverted Intuition - do you:

Experience a sudden 'aha' realisation about a problem, coming as if from nowhere - 
Yes. 1.

Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious -
Definitely yes. 1.

Experience a premonition or foresee the unexpected - 
Every single moment. 1.

Gain a profound realisation from a mystical state, or catharsis - 
Sometimes. 1.

Push your mind to envision a solution to a problem that hasn't come up yet - 
Yes. 2.

Synthesize a new idea that transcends various opposing points of view - 
Yes. 3.

Achieve a metamorphosis, definite insight, or powerful vision of change - 
Yes. 3.

Transform yourself in a specific way by focusing inward on a way you foresee you'll need to be in the future - 
Yes. 3.

Ni: 15.


Extraverted Thinking - do you:

Usually know the time and what point you're at in a process - 
Yes. 1.

Determine success by measurement or other objective method, such as time taken - 
Yes. 1.

Follow a straight line of reasoning - 
Yes. 1.

Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures, such as points earned - 
Yes. 2.

Conceive a comprehensive plan to maximise progress toward goals - 
Yes. 2.

Mobilise resources and supervise impleentation of a multipart plan - 
Yes. 3.

Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both - 
Yes. 3.

Lay out steps for others to complete tasks in time and resource-efficient ways - 
Yes. 3.

Te: 16.


Introverted Thinking - do you:

Accurately reference a framework, such as a scientific theory or philosophical principle - 
Yes. 1.

Be guided by a logical perspective, theory, or other nugget of reasoning - 
Yes. 1.

Detach yourself to analyse a situation from various angles - 
Yes. 1.

Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works - 
Yes. 2.

Easily reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving - 
Yes. 2.

Use leverage points to get the maximum effect with minimal effort - 
Yes. 3.

Analyse and critique something to reconcile what doesn't fit with a frameworks principles - 
Yes. 3.

Fine-tune a definition of concept to support a theory, perspective or framework - 
Yes. 3.

Ti: 16.


Extraverted Feeling - do you:

Easily discern other peoples beliefs, preferences and values - 
Yes. 1.

Feel inclined to be responsible and take care of other peoples feelings - 
No. 0.

Help people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking - 
Only if i'm emotionally attached. 0.5.

Recognise and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along - 
Yes. 2.

Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people - 
Nope. 0.

Reciprocate appreciation and honor the support others give you - 
It depends. 1.5.

Easily take on someone elses needs and values as your own - 
No. 0.

Easily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity - 
No. 0.

Fe: 5.


Introverted Feeling - do you:

Feel strongly that something is good or bad - 
It depends. 0.5.

Keep listening to your conscience when making daily choices - 
Nope. 0.

Remain true to what you want for yourself and others - 
Yes. 1.

Identify and defend what someone truly wants - 
Yes. 2.

Continually evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to you personally - 
Yes. 2.

Remain in touch with what you want, what motivates you, and what is good - 
Sometimes. 1.5.

Create space within yourself for the truth of conflicting beliefs - 
Yes. 3.

Continually weigh whether choices harmonise with important beliefs - 
Nope. 0.

Fi: 9.


Total:
Ti=Te: 16.
Ni: 15.
Ne: 14.5.
Si: 10.
Fi: 9.
Fe: 5.
Se: 2.

That's confusing.
As I've expect T and N are on par within a margin of error. What does makes no sense is that I use both introvert and extravert variations equally within a margin of error, I'v read no theory that explains this. Also Si and Fi aren't supposed to be stronger that their extravert counterpart at the same time.
Maybe the site discovered by HollyGolightly is right: I don't have a strong dominance between J and P, and being a sort of INTP/INTJ hybrid would explain why the situation is all this messed up.

"INTx - The Philosophical Scientist" sounds pretty damn good.

This would also explains some strange behaviors: if Ti and Te are collaborating there's no obstacle I can't face because they're just too powerful together, but if they're interest diverges I get stuck and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Se:12 
Si: 7
Ne:11
Ni: 7
Te: 11
Ti:8
Fe:8
Fi: 12

So if I were to put it in order according to what makes sense, it would be EXFP, due to the amount of Te I use more than Ni. Considering how introverted I can be at times, I would most likely go with ENFP, but because I cannot doubt how high my Se is, I can't pick it. In terms of order of these functions, I am more = Se-Fi-Te-Ni = ESFP.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Extraverted Sensing - do you:

Instantly notice movement and impactful features on the environment - Pft no

Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses - NOPE

Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go - Nope


Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action - Nah I'm hesitant

Easily get in synch physically with people and things around you - No


Become totally absorbed as you move, touch, and see what's around you - Rarely

Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experiences in the present moment - No 

Spur action and get results simply by making your presence felt - No 



Introverted Sensing - do you:

Follow the work, ideas, and examples of others who have come before you - Both yes and no? 

Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to - No 

Review a lot of information over time to confirm a customary standard - Yeah 


Feel inclined to put a stop to something new to your experience - Yup 

Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been - No


In emergencies, trust solutions that have stabilised the situation in the past - Nah I just go with my gut

Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable - Perhaps 

Perform the same regular work or activity every day at an even, comfortable pace - Yup 



Extraverted Intuition - do you:

Often perceive how a pattern or dynamic is emerging - Yeah 

Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest - No 

Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one - No 


Engage lifes magical moments and coincidences as they happen - Yes 

Engage in brainstorming and trust what emerges from it - Yes 


Try new ideas and interactions because they are new and different - No 

Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns - Yes 

Weave into the current dynamics of a situations aspects of other, random-seeming contexts - Yes 



Introverted Intuition - do you:

Experience a sudden 'aha' realisation about a problem, coming as if from nowhere - Yes 

Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious - Yeah 

Experience a premonition or foresee the unexpected - Not usually 


Gain a profound realisation from a mystical state, or catharsis - No

Push your mind to envision a solution to a problem that hasn't come up yet - Rarely 


Synthesize a new idea that transcends various opposing points of view - Rarely

Achieve a metamorphosis, definite insight, or powerful vision of change - No 

Transform yourself in a speciic way by focusing inward on a way you foresee you'll need to be in the future - Yes 



Extraverted Thinking - do you:

Usually know the time and what point you're at in a process - No 

Determine success by measurement or other objective method, such as time taken - Yes

Follow a straight line of reasoning - Probably not 


Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures, such as points earned - Yes 

Conceive a comprehensive plan to maximise progress toward goals - Sometimes, but I'll say no


Mobilise resources and supervise impleentation of a multipart plan - No

Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both - Yes

Lay out steps for others to complete tasks in time and resource-efficient ways - Yes 



Introverted Thinking - do you:

Accurately reference a framework, such as a scientific theory or philosophical principle - Yes

Be guided by a logical perspective, theory, or other nugget of reasoning - I'd hope 

Detach yourself to analyse a situation from various angles - Yes


Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works - No 

Easily reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving - Yes


Use leverage points to get the maximum effect with minimal effort - Yes

Analyse and critique something to reconcile what doesn't fit with a frameworks principles - Rarely

Fine-tune a definition of concept to support a theory, perspective or framework - No



Extraverted Feeling - do you:

Easily discern other peoples beliefs, preferences and values - Yes

Feel inclined to be responsible and take care of other peoples feelings - Yes

Help people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking - NO


Recognise and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along - Unfortunately no

Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people - Never


Reciprocate appreciation and honor the support others give you - Yeah

Easily take on someone elses needs and values as your own - No

Easily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity - No



Introverted Feeling - do you:

Feel strongly that something is good or bad - No

Keep listening to your conscience when making daily choices - Yes

Remain true to what you want for yourself and others - No


Identify and defend what someone truly wants - No

Continually evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to you personally - Yes


Remain in touch with what you want, what motivates you, and what is good - NO

Create space within yourself for the truth of conflicting beliefs - There is no truth

Continually weigh whether choices harmonize with important beliefs - No
_____________________________________________________________

Se= 0
Si= 6-7
Ne= 11
Ni= 4
Te= 9
Ti = 8
Fe = 4
Fi = 3

Ne>Te>Ti>Si>Fe>Fi>Se

...... That's not a type? Would say ENFP in a Ne-Te if I actually valued Fi... At all?


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

*Extraverted Sensing - do you:*

Instantly notice movement and impactful features on the environment - I GUESS YES

Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses - YEAH, WHEN THEY COME

Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go - YES


Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action - NO

Easily get in synch physically with people and things around you - NO


Become totally absorbed as you move, touch, and see what's around you - NO

Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experiences in the present moment - NO

Spur action and get results simply by making your presence felt - YES, ABSOLUTELY



*Introverted Sensing - do you:*

Follow the work, ideas, and examples of others who have come before you - I DON'T THINK SO

Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to - YES

Review a lot of information over time to confirm a customary standard - NO


Feel inclined to put a stop to something new to your experience - NO

Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been - YES


In emergencies, trust solutions that have stabilised the situation in the past - YES

Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable - I GUESS

Perform the same regular work or activity every day at an even, comfortable pace - NO



*Extraverted Intuition - do you:*

Often perceive how a pattern or dynamic is emerging - I THINK YES

Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest - YES

Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one - NO


Engage lifes magical moments and coincidences as they happen - NO

Engage in brainstorming and trust what emerges from it - NO


Try new ideas and interactions because they are new and different - NO

Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns - YES

Weave into the current dynamics of a situations aspects of other, random-seeming contexts - NO



*Introverted Intuition - do you:*

Experience a sudden 'aha' realisation about a problem, coming as if from nowhere - YES

Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious - YES

Experience a premonition or foresee the unexpected - NO


Gain a profound realisation from a mystical state, or catharsis - YES

Push your mind to envision a solution to a problem that hasn't come up yet - NO


Synthesize a new idea that transcends various opposing points of view - NO

Achieve a metamorphosis, definite insight, or powerful vision of change - NO

Transform yourself in a speciic way by focusing inward on a way you foresee you'll need to be in the future - YES



*Extraverted Thinking - do you:*

Usually know the time and what point you're at in a process - NO

Determine success by measurement or other objective method, such as time taken - YES

Follow a straight line of reasoning - NO


Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures, such as points earned - NO

Conceive a comprehensive plan to maximise progress toward goals - YES


Mobilise resources and supervise impleentation of a multipart plan - NO

Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both - YES

Lay out steps for others to complete tasks in time and resource-efficient ways - YES



*Introverted Thinking - do you:
*
Accurately reference a framework, such as a scientific theory or philosophical principle - YES

Be guided by a logical perspective, theory, or other nugget of reasoning - NO

Detach yourself to analyse a situation from various angles - YES


Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works - NO

Easily reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving - NO


Use leverage points to get the maximum effect with minimal effort - NO

Analyse and critique something to reconcile what doesn't fit with a frameworks principles - NO

Fine-tune a definition of concept to support a theory, perspective or framework - YES



*Extraverted Feeling - do you:*

Easily discern other peoples beliefs, preferences and values - YES

Feel inclined to be responsible and take care of other peoples feelings - SOMETIMES, WHEN I HAVE A DIRRECT IMPACT ON THEM, BUT ONLY THEN, SO PROBABLY NO

Help people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking - YES


Recognise and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along - YES

Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people - NO


Reciprocate appreciation and honor the support others give you - NO

Easily take on someone elses needs and values as your own - YES

Easily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity - NO



*Introverted Feeling - do you:*

Feel strongly that something is good or bad - YES

Keep listening to your conscience when making daily choices - NO

Remain true to what you want for yourself and others - NO


Identify and defend what someone truly wants - NO

Continually evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to you personally - YES


Remain in touch with what you want, what motivates you, and what is good - NO

Create space within yourself for the truth of conflicting beliefs - YES

Continually weigh whether choices harmonise with important beliefs - NO

Post up your results and we'll see how it goes?
TOTAL FOR Se - 6
TOTAL FOR Si - 12
TOTAL FOR Te - 9
TOTAL FOR Ti - 5
TOTAL FOR Ne - 5
TOTAL FOR Ni - 7
TOTAL FOR Fe - 7
TOTAL FOR Fi - 6

Si>Te>Ni|Fe>Fi|Se>Ti|Ne
ISTJ? Hmm, I thought about that, but I better not name myself that, the real ones will start to throw stones. It's probably the language barrier.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

------------------------------------------------

*Extraverted Sensing - do you:*

Instantly notice movement and impactful features on the environment - Yes

Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses - I calculate to what I partake in.

Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go - Yes, mostly


Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action - Yes

Easily get in synch physically with people and things around you - Mostly Yes


Become totally absorbed as you move, touch, and see what's around you - Yes

Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experiences in the present moment - Yes

Spur action and get results simply by making your presence felt - Don't understand this, so I guess No.



*Introverted Sensing - do you:*

Follow the work, ideas, and examples of others who have come before you - No

Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to - Mostly No

Review a lot of information over time to confirm a customary standard - No


Feel inclined to put a stop to something new to your experience - No

Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been - No


In emergencies, trust solutions that have stabilised the situation in the past - No

Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable - No

Perform the same regular work or activity every day at an even, comfortable pace - Yes



*Extraverted Intuition - do you:*

Often perceive how a pattern or dynamic is emerging - No

Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest - No

Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one - No


Engage lifes magical moments and coincidences as they happen - No

Engage in brainstorming and trust what emerges from it - Yes


Try new ideas and interactions because they are new and different - I do but not because of these reasons so No.

Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns - No

Weave into the current dynamics of a situations aspects of other, random-seeming contexts - Yes



*Introverted Intuition - do you:*

Experience a sudden 'aha' realisation about a problem, coming as if from nowhere - Yes

Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious - No

Experience a premonition or foresee the unexpected - No


Gain a profound realisation from a mystical state, or catharsis - No

Push your mind to envision a solution to a problem that hasn't come up yet - Yes


Synthesize a new idea that transcends various opposing points of view - Yes

Achieve a metamorphosis, definite insight, or powerful vision of change - No

Transform yourself in a speciic way by focusing inward on a way you foresee you'll need to be in the future - Mostly No.



*Extraverted Thinking - do you:*

Usually know the time and what point you're at in a process - No

Determine success by measurement or other objective method, such as time taken - No

Follow a straight line of reasoning - Can't say


Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures, such as points earned - Yes

Conceive a comprehensive plan to maximise progress toward goals - No


Mobilise resources and supervise impleentation of a multipart plan - Not really

Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both - No

Lay out steps for others to complete tasks in time and resource-efficient ways - Rarely.



*Introverted Thinking - do you:
*
Accurately reference a framework, such as a scientific theory or philosophical principle - Sometimes

Be guided by a logical perspective, theory, or other nugget of reasoning - Can't say

Detach yourself to analyse a situation from various angles - Yes


Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works - Yes

Easily reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving - Can't say


Use leverage points to get the maximum effect with minimal effort - Yes

Analyse and critique something to reconcile what doesn't fit with a frameworks principles - No

Fine-tune a definition of concept to support a theory, perspective or framework - Can't say



*Extraverted Feeling - do you:*

Easily discern other peoples beliefs, preferences and values - Yes

Feel inclined to be responsible and take care of other peoples feelings - Not really

Help people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking - No


Recognise and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along - Yes

Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people - No


Reciprocate appreciation and honor the support others give you - Yes

Easily take on someone elses needs and values as your own - No

Easily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity - No



*Introverted Feeling - do you:*

Feel strongly that something is good or bad - No

Keep listening to your conscience when making daily choices - Not Really

Remain true to what you want for yourself and others - Don't think about it.


Identify and defend what someone truly wants - No

Continually evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to you personally - No


Remain in touch with what you want, what motivates you, and what is good - I guess

Create space within yourself for the truth of conflicting beliefs - No

Continually weigh whether choices harmonise with important beliefs - No

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Se:12
Si:3
Ni:7
Ne:5
Ti:7
Te:2
Fi:3
Fe:6


----------



## ComputerKidA (Aug 20, 2017)

Someone can help me to type myself?

I got:

Se = 16
Si = 1
Ne = 2
Ni = 11
Te = 9
Ti = 5
Fe = 0
Fi = 16

So basically this is: Se = Fi > Ni > Te > Ti > Ne > Si > Fe

So... this is ISFP or ESFP?
Those are the possibilities, right?


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

Why not.

Extraverted Sensing - do you:

Instantly notice movement and impactful features on the environment - No.

Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses - Yes, particularly to food.

Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go - Yes.

Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action - No.

Easily get in synch physically with people and things around you - No.


Become totally absorbed as you move, touch, and see what's around you - If I zone out, yes. 

Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experiences in the present moment - No.

Spur action and get results simply by making your presence felt - Questioning why the question is even there. No.



Introverted Sensing - do you:

Follow the work, ideas, and examples of others who have come before you - I do, but then I tend to build off those ideas. Let's assume yes. 

Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to - Yes.

Review a lot of information over time to confirm a customary standard - Reviewing information yes, but not to confirm a customary standard. Going ot go with No.


Feel inclined to put a stop to something new to your experience - Sometimes, let's assume yes.

Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been - No.


In emergencies, trust solutions that have stabilised the situation in the past - Hell no. I am a complete maverick (!).

Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable - Yes.

Perform the same regular work or activity every day at an even, comfortable pace - I hate routine. No.



Extraverted Intuition - do you:

Often perceive how a pattern or dynamic is emerging - Yes.

Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest - No.

Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one - Not really. Let's assume no.


Engage lifes magical moments and coincidences as they happen - Yes.

Engage in brainstorming and trust what emerges from it - Yes.


Try new ideas and interactions because they are new and different - No.

Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns - Yes.

Weave into the current dynamics of a situations aspects of other, random-seeming contexts - No.



Introverted Intuition - do you:

Experience a sudden 'aha' realisation about a problem, coming as if from nowhere - Yes.

Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious - Definitely yes.

Experience a premonition or foresee the unexpected - Definitely yes, although they are happening less frequently.


Gain a profound realisation from a mystical state, or catharsis - If the above was implying zoning out, then yes.

Push your mind to envision a solution to a problem that hasn't come up yet - Yes, especially now.


Synthesize a new idea that transcends various opposing points of view - Not sure what the question implies, I'm going to go with no.

Achieve a metamorphosis, definite insight, or powerful vision of change - Yes.

Transform yourself in a speciic way by focusing inward on a way you foresee you'll need to be in the future - Yes, otherwise I wouldn't be here.



Extraverted Thinking - do you:

Usually know the time and what point you're at in a process - Yes.

Determine success by measurement or other objective method, such as time taken - Yes.

Follow a straight line of reasoning - No, my thoughts are twisted.


Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures, such as points earned - Yes.

Conceive a comprehensive plan to maximise progress toward goals - Yes.


Mobilise resources and supervise impleentation of a multipart plan - I could do that, but not me really. No.

Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both - Yes.

Lay out steps for others to complete tasks in time and resource-efficient ways - Yes.



Introverted Thinking - do you:

Accurately reference a framework, such as a scientific theory or philosophical principle - Yes.

Be guided by a logical perspective, theory, or other nugget of reasoning - Yes.

Detach yourself to analyse a situation from various angles - I try to, but it doesn't come easily. No.


Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works - Yes.

Easily reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving - No.


Use leverage points to get the maximum effect with minimal effort - No.

Analyse and critique something to reconcile what doesn't fit with a frameworks principles - No.

Fine-tune a definition of concept to support a theory, perspective or framework - Yes. I am a perfectionist.



Extraverted Feeling - do you:

Easily discern other peoples beliefs, preferences and values - No.

Feel inclined to be responsible and take care of other peoples feelings - No.

Help people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking - No.


Recognise and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along - No.

Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people - No.


Reciprocate appreciation and honor the support others give you - Not really, but let's assume yes.

Easily take on someone elses needs and values as your own - No.

Easily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity - No.



Introverted Feeling - do you:

Feel strongly that something is good or bad - Yes. Hunches all the time.

Keep listening to your conscience when making daily choices - Yes.

Remain true to what you want for yourself and others - Yes.


Identify and defend what someone truly wants -Yes.

Continually evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to you personally - Yes.


Remain in touch with what you want, what motivates you, and what is good - Yes.

Create space within yourself for the truth of conflicting beliefs - Yes.

Continually weigh whether choices harmonise with important beliefs - Yes.

Calculating results @Turi,

Se = 6
Si = 7
Ne = 8
Ni = 13
Te = 12
Ti = 7
Fe = 3
Fi = 15

So INTJ with very strong Fi?


----------



## Feldem (Jun 4, 2017)

My results:
Si (15)
Fi (13)
Te (13)
Ne (9)
Fe (9)
Ti (9)
Ni (4)
Se (0)

It points out to ISTJ with a high Fe/Ti, is that common? My Fi and Ne are pretty high too. I also use to get ISFJ and INTP on tests, but I don't fit so much in the latter.


----------

